# Toby's 2nd visit to acupuncture vet, also Tiny's Teeth



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby had his second appointment with the acupuncture vet yesterday (2 days after the first one).
I told her I didn't think I had seen any difference, but when she re-did the reflex and nerve tests there was actually a significant difference! We were both quite pleased. She told me I probably didn't see any difference because most of what I see is muscle weakness, and we can't start to build his muscles back up until we quiet down the nerve problem. She gave him another aquapuncture treatment, and a B-12 shot.
Last night I thought he was a bit aggitated, but it might have been coincidence because he was having a bad day yesterday. This visit was $106, so not too bad.
Tiny had her dental, I stayed and watched. Her mouth was a mess. The vet had to drill out a big lower molar that was rotted and had a big hole in it. He'd drill, scrape, then xray, then drill, scrape more, and so on. He said it's probably been causing her a lot of pain, which might be why she's been licking her front legs (and the floor, and anything else) a lot. He also cauterized off quite a bit of extra gum tissue that he said forms pockets and more decay. She has 2 more small cavities, but since she's already missing 7 teeth, and the cavities are very tiny (showed on the xrays), he's leaving them alone. 
So it's a good thing we decided to go ahead and do the dental despite her age. She's going to have a very sore mouth for a few days. Came home with lots of antibiotics and pain pills. 
Oh, I also had 4 warts removed from her head while she was under.
Total came to $654, ouch. But considering he worked on her for over 3 hours (as I said, I stayed and watched), I can't really complain. Oh that includes $52 for Vectra3D for Tito.
She came out of the anesthesia so smooth and soft, it was like waking up from a nap. This protocol is wonderful for her, totally unlike her 1 hour long panic attacks of the past. I was on the floor with her, so when she woke she just put her head in my lap and I petted her and talked to her until she was ready to stand up. At no time was she anxious or afraid. 
My vet is AWESOME!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your vet is awesome! Wow! I'm glad you got Tiny's teeth attended to and she did not have any issues with the sedation. I sympathize with the $654 spent--I spent about that much yesterday for some tests on my Toby! 

That is wonderful news about Toby's reflex and nerve tests showing improvement. I hope the muscle improvement comes along in due course. Do you think the B-12 injections caused him to be more agitated? Hopefully he will have a much better day today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

Who is your Vet?
That is amazing!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - sounds like a good day for the dogs healthwise.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think its awesome that your vet let you stay and watch Tiny having her teeth done - haven't heard of that before. Hope both your doggies are feeling better with each passing day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so happy to see such good news on both Tiny and Toby.:
I hope Toby continues to improve and boy - poor little Tiny. I'll bet she will feel much better, but what a procedure.:uhoh: What anesthesia protocol did your vet use?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy that Tiny made it through the dental appt. OK, I would have been a nervous wreck. I hope for continued improvement with Toby.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree your vet is awesome and for the amount of work that was done I don't think the bill was that bad. After a few days I'll bet Tiny is going to feel a lot better. I was so glad I had Kosmo's cracked tooth extracted. I hadn't realized that he had been acting different until after the tooth was removed. Now he is very active and energetic again, so that tooth must have been causing him pain. Here's hoping Toby continues making improvement with his treatments!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sort of doubt that my vet lets everyone stay and watch....he and I have a pretty close relationship. Years ago I watched my dogs being spayed and neutered, too. I KNOW he doesn't normally allow that, LOL. But he's awesome, and I've referred a lot of my pet hotel customers to him and everyone has been very pleased. He does what is in the best interest of the pet, and we both knew that my Tiny would be significantly calmer if I were there to sit with her. A lot of animals are actually more agitated if the owner is there. 
Karen, if you've watched Channel 5 (NBC)'s pet segment on Saturday mornings, you've probably seen him on there a bunch of times. He's Dr. Jay Whittle from Mill Creek Animal Clinic in Palos Park.
Teresa, I'd have to look on the surgery sheet (he sent a copy home with me) but I know it was predominantly propofol (sp? not sure that's the right word?). It's what they use on pregnant dogs and/or for C-sections, very safe, and the dogs come out of it VERY quickly. Within 20 minutes afterward she was up and walking around!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If only they could talk....as horrible as this tooth was, it had to be causing her significant pain.




2golddogs said:


> I agree your vet is awesome and for the amount of work that was done I don't think the bill was that bad. After a few days I'll bet Tiny is going to feel a lot better. I was so glad I had Kosmo's cracked tooth extracted. I hadn't realized that he had been acting different until after the tooth was removed. Now he is very active and energetic again, so that tooth must have been causing him pain. Here's hoping Toby continues making improvement with his treatments!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, you have an angel of a vet and I am so happy for you that things are improving for both your pups!

Hope Tiny doesn't have too much pain from her dental appointment! So glad Toby is improving!


I know.. I hate it that they can't tell us how they are feeling! I think Selka was trying to tell me before he started limping that he wasn't right but I am a stupid human and couldn't get it. He would come up to me all the time to be petted and I thought he knew something was going on WITH ME! an dit was him. I feel so bad.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I sort of doubt that my vet lets everyone stay and watch....he and I have a pretty close relationship. Years ago I watched my dogs being spayed and neutered, too. I KNOW he doesn't normally allow that, LOL. But he's awesome, and I've referred a lot of my pet hotel customers to him and everyone has been very pleased. He does what is in the best interest of the pet, and we both knew that my Tiny would be significantly calmer if I were there to sit with her. A lot of animals are actually more agitated if the owner is there.
> Karen, if you've watched Channel 5 (NBC)'s pet segment on Saturday mornings, you've probably seen him on there a bunch of times. He's Dr. Jay Whittle from Mill Creek Animal Clinic in Palos Park.
> Teresa, I'd have to look on the surgery sheet (he sent a copy home with me) but I know it was predominantly propofol (sp? not sure that's the right word?). It's what they use on pregnant dogs and/or for C-sections, very safe, and the dogs come out of it VERY quickly. Within 20 minutes afterward she was up and walking around!


Propofol....ummm, good stuff! Also known as the Michael Jackson special. They used it on me for my colonoscopy and it was wonderful. When you wake up you are fully alert and you can function the rest of the day. I didn't realize they were using it with dogs and I'm certainly going to ask for it at Toby's upcoming dental cleaning. 

Your vet sounds like a real keeper! Isn't it a blessing to have such wonderful professionals handling your dogs' health needs?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Propofol....ummm, good stuff! Also known as the Michael Jackson special. They used it on me for my colonoscopy and it was wonderful. When you wake up you are fully alert and you can function the rest of the day. I didn't realize they were using it with dogs and I'm certainly going to ask for it at Toby's upcoming dental cleaning.
> 
> Your vet sounds like a real keeper! Isn't it a blessing to have such wonderful professionals handling your dogs' health needs?


That was what they used on me too. I was out, then I was awake. I didn't feel groggy, sick, out of sorts nothing. I agree good stuff. I guess they don't use that on everyone though. Glad they did me. 

I am sure Tiny was glad you were there, much less stress.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like I should have had them do a colonoscopy on her at the same time


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds like I should have had them do a colonoscopy on her at the same time


 
Oh my, do they even do doggie colonoscopies? Can you imagine your dogs going through the prep the day before? :yuck::yuck::yuck: Not a visual I want to keep in my mind!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad both Toby and Tiny had good trips to the vet. I think about Toby, since he's about Casey's age. I love the old gentle souls.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And Tiny is a year older!




CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm glad both Toby and Tiny had good trips to the vet. I think about Toby, since he's about Casey's age. I love the old gentle souls.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, what a thought!!!




Dallas Gold said:


> Oh my, do they even do doggie colonoscopies? Can you imagine your dogs going through the prep the day before? :yuck::yuck::yuck: Not a visual I want to keep in my mind!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It's so funny, your original post a few days ago inspired me to begin the search for a new vet. I read your thread, and thought "now that is exactly what i want in a vet!!" and then I juxtaposed it with what I had for a vet, and felt very depressed!! So I am no longer going to settle, for I want to find someone that as my Katie ages, they will work with me to ensure her health is optimal.

I hope Tiny doesn't experience too much pain after the procedure. Sounds like a lot of good was done though and it will hopefully make life more comfortable.
And so good that you could see an improvement to Toby's reflexes after only one treatment. Hopefully this protocol will be exactly what is needed!

Wishing you all the best, and thanking you for pushing me to say "no" to mediocrity!!

Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's so important to have a vet you trust, and that you have a good working relationship with.
I was nervous doing a dental on a dog that old, but since I trust him, I went ahead and did it based on his opinion that it was worth the risk. And my, oh my, was he right!!! 




Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> It's so funny, your original post a few days ago inspired me to begin the search for a new vet. I read your thread, and thought "now that is exactly what i want in a vet!!" and then I juxtaposed it with what I had for a vet, and felt very depressed!! So I am no longer going to settle, for I want to find someone that as my Katie ages, they will work with me to ensure her health is optimal.
> 
> I hope Tiny doesn't experience too much pain after the procedure. Sounds like a lot of good was done though and it will hopefully make life more comfortable.
> And so good that you could see an improvement to Toby's reflexes after only one treatment. Hopefully this protocol will be exactly what is needed!
> ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope both your seniors are doing well after their procedures. I'm glad you got to watch the dental since you wanted to, but:yuck: not me! I can barely make myself go the the dentist so I would have had to wait in the recovery room for Tiny.

Give all your furkids a big hug and kiss for me - even Pawmer.:smooch::smooch::smooch: Mine were all very happy to have me home from vacation and it was difficult finding room for me in the bed lat night.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How are Tiny and Toby doing? I hope both are excellent.

When is toby's next acupuncture treatment?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You are so lucky to have such a good vet!! I am glad both Toby and Tiny did so well. Hope they continue to heal quickly. Give them a big kiss from us!


----------

